# sealing a motorhome



## maudlin (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi 
has anyone cleaned and re-sealed outside their motorhome? If so how to you do it? Do I have to take it to a motorhome service place or can I do it myself?
I have been quoted £70 per hour plus the cost of work, which made me gasp just a little bit. Seems a bit on the expensive side, but if there is no other way then I'll have to take a sharp intake of breath and part with large amounts of money. It needs doing before the next winter, so if u guys have any suggestions they will b grately appreciated.
Thank you in advance
Maudlin


----------



## robert b (Apr 30, 2009)

hi maudlin . ive just had my van into discover and they told me there is extensive work to be done due to water ingress owing to seals ie sealant erosion due to age .iam covered under warranty . but it is a job you can do your self if your care ful you need a good quality sealant i would certainly think about having a go your self .there is a book you can get at halfords i think its byhaynes it shows you in there how to do sealing jobs . good luck hope this is a bit if help to you


----------



## runnach (Apr 30, 2009)

A sealent extensively used in the motor trade is called 'stikaflex' spelling may not be correct. But is used on cars for the sticking of spoilers etc.

It has the ability to tolerate bodyflex which is the reason (other than age ) sealents tend to fail 

Channa


----------



## LandRoutes (Apr 30, 2009)

channa said:


> A sealent extensively used in the motor trade is called 'stikaflex' spelling may not be correct. But is used on cars for the sticking of spoilers etc.
> 
> It has the ability to tolerate bodyflex which is the reason (other than age ) sealents tend to fail
> 
> Channa



Sikka-flex and now many Mfg'rs use Kora-POP. My favourite is from the boat world; 3M Fast Cure 5200. The simple truth is that it takes much patience; spread the seams without damaging the structure - chip or scoop out ALL of the old sealant - CLEAN, CLEAN and CLEAN both sealing surfaces - Prime with Lacquer Thinner or any other aromatic solvent that doesn't strip paint - apply excess adhesive sealant - clamp and/or screw - DO NOT REMOVE EXCESS UNTIL FULLY CURED - cut away excess cured sealant - cover joint with sealing tape and go have a few pints. Your new seal will last longer than your old camper will. PS. Invest in a paper company as you will use a few tonnes of paper towels if you do all this work the right way. Remember; CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN before applying new goo!


----------



## maudlin (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot that gives me something to go on and look into will keep u posted on my progress
Maudlin


----------



## boblyn (May 2, 2009)

ct 1 is what i use its really good


----------



## t&s (May 5, 2009)

(sikaflex) is the name there is also a product number 614 or something like that go to a boat yard most stock it


----------



## boblyn (May 6, 2009)

*sealing*

RITE sikaflex needs surfaces to be clean dry free from contamination etc CT1 does not i fixed my roof in the rain and it worked!!!! i have 2 tubes of sikaflex if anyone wants them i think ct1 is the dogs bollocks oh aye i just remembered i fixed a leak on my black tank as well so thats 2 repairs with a 100% sucsess rate both on first attempt (i have no connection with ct1 wotsoever) er did i mention i think ct1 is really good


----------



## Chrissy (May 6, 2009)

*Ct1*

Just had a look at this product write up - looks excellent and is available on ebay for only £8.50 (other sellers are available) 

I will probably need this sometime soon as have an Bedford CF (1981) - good to know about the product before or if and when disaster strikes 
Thanks again
Chrissy


----------



## Fangio (May 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is the same thing, but here goes.
We were at a boat yard in Skipton last weekend - when the weather was good!

Saw something in the boatyard shop which made us enquire inside.  It was called Flexible Crack Filler.  After wiping the smirks off our faces we were told by the nice man inside that it would seek out and fill cracks which appear in GRP and other materials.

Not sure if this is suitable for what you are thinking of but might be worth investigating.


----------



## maudlin (May 6, 2009)

Don't know if that is the same as the Captain Tolley's Creaping crack cure, um yes doesn't sound nice, but if it works in all weathers will b brill. As we live in the van so storage etc not an option for us.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## boblyn (May 6, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> Just had a look at this product write up - looks excellent and is available on ebay for only £8.50 (other sellers are available)
> 
> I will probably need this sometime soon as have an Bedford CF (1981) - good to know about the product before or if and when disaster strikes
> Thanks again
> Chrissy



its good and it comes in clear and a few colors it does work in the wet id recomend it if you havent guessed. it does what it says on the tube (STILL got 2 tubes of sikaflex un opened) i got it from a roofing supply firm SIG.PLC  subsidary dont think i paid £8.50 though but if i had a leak..............


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 7, 2009)

*mauldin*

SIKAFLEX 221is the best gear what the trade use,get a tub of solvent heavy duty hand wipes,to wipe off any excess mess.If you are not to good free hand ,can always mask it up ,wipe in and take of tape.Just like iceing a cake have fun.


----------



## boblyn (May 7, 2009)

*ct-1*

CT1 - the ultimate construction adhesive and sealant have a look the vids


----------

